# Network Installation with Deployment System



## eyebone (Feb 13, 2010)

hello guys,

after a long time i want to implement today network booting via bootp/dhcp with prepared image and following after installation of <you name it> operating system.

anybody alrdy had good experiences with this, drawbacks, traps maybe tutorial?

to get here more into detail and possibly getting an answer. i plan to use pxe/etherboot/or something, to deliver on boottime an kernel + ramdisk, this shall consistst of further commands to install a full blown pre-configured system.

currently i'm looking through the different options like pxelinux/netboot/etherboot/gpxe.

gPXE sounds the most promising here, however, i would be interested in some experiences made by you.

seems like i've found tutorials fitting partly to my needs:

http://tomclegg.net/pxe
https://www.tnpi.net/computing/freebsd/pxe-netboot.shtml

regards,


----------

